# Worth it buying from a famous kennel/stud???



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm looking at dogs from Tiekerhook, Eqidius, Aritar Bastet, etc... at the moment. Are they worth the extra cost and effort? I'll be buying a new dog for competitive sport as I have to return my current dog to my dad as I am just helping to get her trained and titled to IPO3. Training and titling her was not without a little difficulty but mostly straightforward. So I'm wondering if it's worth spending extra for a dog from a famous breeder.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Maybe and then again maybe not  I'm thinking of hunting dogs. A breeder of German Short Hair Pointers told me that each pup has to prove himself on the field and that having parents who were excellent hunters does not mean the pup will be.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Unless there is a specific bloodline you want to acquire as a breeder, I don't think so....unless you are known to the breeder, or have a good connection to them, you are not going to get one of the better pups in a litter. The Europeans say that they don't send good pups here because they "disappear". Every imported pup I have seen is pretty much obviously the lesser pup of a litter...if you are going to train and compete, a US based breeder is going to want you to have the best possible pup they can give you so that their kennel name is promoted by your titling their pup.

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

FWIW, Plenty of dogs from those kennels are reproducing here in the US. The pups won't carry the "famous" name, of course. 
I would much rather purchase from a 'local' breeder than import a pup that as Lee said, isn't always the pup that could be one of the nicest in a litter. Unless you have a good relationship with the kennel owner overseas, you get what you get. 
I do have to add, the Aritar Bastet kennel seems to have really nice balanced dogs from what I've seen personally. If I chose one of the three you listed, I'd go with them.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the insights. I'm not too worried about not getting the best pup. Some members in my club know the breeders in Europe on a personal level so they've always been allowed to pick their pups before everyone. So I am pretty certain I can use their help to get the best pup.

Never thought about breeding and bloodlines yet, but I am definitely interested first in getting a pup for competition and if he is successful I could breed him to my dad's female I am training now. So I would have to wait for a compatible stud for my female if I were to breed?

That said, I don't live in the US or Europe either so all dogs here are imported anyway. So I'm just wondering if it's worth the time and money spent to travel to Europe and pick out my dog. Nothing against my current dog's breeder, I think he produces excellent dogs and he's been real supportive of my caring and training of dogs. Just thinking if I can get an even better dog in Europe.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

What country do you live in? What is the pedigree of your dad's female???


Lee


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

I live in Asia and it's difficult to find good dogs here unless you import.

My dad's female is a mix of Czech/DDR on sire and WG/DDR on dam side.

Sire's side is mostly old school PS dogs like Tom, Grim, Pluto and dogs like Gero as well as Art.
Dam's side is more of the sporty dogs with Fax, Troll, Ellute.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I understand your dilemma now.....

Importing a male pup - I would look to lines that will complement your female without heavy linebreeding - especially on Grim, Troll or Tom/Ellute.....if the male turns out well, he will be a better candidate for breeding. Some of the Czech kennels are combining Belgian lines - Galan Naglag has done so and been successful....

Lee


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Lee. I made up my mind and I'll be making a trip to Europe in the second half of the year for a holiday and visit some breeders and trainers. Will be timing it to when some of my shortlisted breeders will be having litters available so I've got one last question.

I know most breeders will try and choose the best pup available for their buyers. But if I had the opportunity, how do I chose the best pup out of the litters available??? My preference would be for a dog that is high drive, high aggression and loves to please the handler. Never picked out a pup on my own before, the last time with my dad's dog, I simply relied on the breeder and my trainer for it.


----------

